# Summer Chafer and others



## davholla (Aug 24, 2021)

I have never seen this before
Summer Chafer - Amphimallon solstitialis TQ 40278 69009



EF7A4135_Cockchafer by davholla2002, on Flickr

Bee


EF7A4273_Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Comma, Polygonia c-album



EF7A4282_Comma by davholla2002, on Flickr

Osmia sp bee



EF7A4007_Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Caterpillar



EF7A4010_Caterpillarv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Painted lady, Vanessa cardui  It is amazing to think that this butterfly was born in Spain



EF7A4001_Painted_Ladyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 24, 2021)

Very good set....


----------



## lesno1 (Aug 24, 2021)

Lovely set Dave


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 24, 2021)

Wonderful set! I can never seem to get close enough.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 25, 2021)

Real nice set! I like the summer chafer and caterpillar the best. we don't see many caterpillars in here so it's nice to see one. Got more more around there?


----------



## davholla (Aug 30, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Real nice set! I like the summer chafer and caterpillar the best. we don't see many caterpillars in here so it's nice to see one. Got more more around there?


I have got some more to post soon. I am surprised that you don't see many caterpillars - I would have thought that in central florida there are loads and loads of insects


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 30, 2021)

davholla said:


> I have got some more to post soon. I am surprised that you don't see many caterpillars - I would have thought that in central florida there are loads and loads of insects


I'm sure they're around here, they have to be, I just don't spot them is all. I see more bees and butterflies than anything.


----------

